# Salary package advice for Construction Management



## clong82 (Jul 7, 2016)

Looking for ballpark benchmarks for reasonable salary for a Canadian with 3 years structural engineering experience to work in construction management in Dubai.

Annual Salary = ?
Annual Accommodation Allowance = ?
Annual Car Allowance = ?
Annual Medical Benefits = ?
Annual Ticket Home = ?
Number of holidays = ?

Any advice would be greatly appreciated.

Cheers.


----------

